
Celeste is hard, but its creators are smart about difficulty - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2018/1/26/16935964/celeste-difficulty-assist-mode
======
zengid
I just bought this game because it looked really fun [0]. I've only spent
about 20 minutes on it but it feels well made and certainly is challenging!

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHLizp8fARo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHLizp8fARo)

------
dennisvennink
I’ve been following one of its creators on Twitter[^1]. It’s been incredibly
inspiring seeing this game come to fruition from humble beginnings.

[1]: [https://twitter.com/noelfb](https://twitter.com/noelfb)

